# Can anyone ID these little bugs on my Oak?



## whitenack (Jun 23, 2008)

I was thinking about aphids, but they don't look like any aphids I see in pics. I can provide more pics if needed.













Thanks,


----------



## Ed Roland (Jun 23, 2008)

Oak lacebug.


----------



## whitenack (Jun 23, 2008)

What should I do? So far it looks like they are just on a few leaves.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jun 23, 2008)

Beneficials will reduce populations. 

Ensure proper cultural conditions. A healthy tree can fend for itself.


----------



## whitenack (Jun 23, 2008)

woodweasel said:


> Beneficials will reduce populations.
> 
> Ensure proper cultural conditions. A healthy tree can fend for itself.



Interesting you say that. The bugs are on this tree....

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1058311&postcount=4


----------



## Ed Roland (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep. Tree is stressed. Lawn mower damage??

Root collar excavation, mulch, soil test. Monitor for opportunistic borers.


----------



## whitenack (Jun 24, 2008)

woodweasel said:


> Yep. Tree is stressed. Lawn mower damage??
> 
> Root collar excavation, mulch, soil test. Monitor for opportunistic borers.



Yeah, an out of control zero-turn.


----------



## Jon Denver (Jul 21, 2008)

Those are aphids, you can always tell by the double horn on the but. The ants also are a dead ringer. They farm them.

Lady bugs, preying mantis and many other flying beetles are natural preditors.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jul 22, 2008)

For a picture of Oak Lace Bug try this site.
http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/foresthealth/pubs/oakpests/p30.html
As you can see they are identical to the posted pics.

"*Lace bugs* feed by sucking juice from plant leaves, extracting the protein they need and *excreting the excess juice as honeydew*. The most common symptom of feeding is the stippled and mottled yellowish foliage. Positive signs of lace bugs are the insects, whitish cast-off skins and/or dark brown tarlike excrement on the underside of the leaves. In heavy infestations, black sooty mold, a nonparasitic fungus, may develop on the honeydew."

Milton G. Savos, Extension Entomologist, updated January 1995 by
Marie L. Dube, Extension Educator in-Residence, Horticulture

The ants are indicative of a piercing sucking insect but aphids did not corner the market on honeydew production. 

opcorn:


----------

